# Urgent...



## AlexH (20 Oct 2016)

Hey guys

Did a water change and whilst getting the syphon going i swallowed some water (

No fish.. ada substrate and biofilm on wood. Medium levels of ammonia and nitrates...

Will it be harmful?? :,( first time water changer #noobie

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (20 Oct 2016)

I work in a fish shop, I swallow (sometimes really stinking) fish water on a daily basis. I'm still typing.


----------



## Nelson (20 Oct 2016)

I think most of us have swallowed some water over the years.Never done me any harm .


----------



## AlexH (20 Oct 2016)

Well... tonight i lost my water sucking swallowing virginity

And like a pro... after almost vomiting... i went in again!


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> ada substrate
> biofilm on wood
> ammonia
> nitrates...



Yum


----------



## simon Coram (20 Oct 2016)

Last week when emptying my tank one off my fish decided to have babies lots off babies, the only way to get the out was to have a piece off hose and suck the little puppies outing the hose, a few times i sucked too hard and swallowed. 
Yum mini sprats.
Im still here and sort off ok.


----------



## kadoxu (20 Oct 2016)

Do you know what's in your tap water? I checked my tap water's parameters online before starting to use it on the tank... I freaked out for a little bit...


----------



## Paulo Soares (21 Oct 2016)

I only regret that whatever it´s in the water doens´t make my hair grow !!  Cause if it did i drink Estimative index as for beer!! Eh eh 
No arm at all friend


----------



## Nelson (21 Oct 2016)

Paulo Soares said:


> I only regret that whatever it´s in the water doens´t make my hair grow !!


Me too .


----------



## KipperSarnie (21 Oct 2016)

AlexH said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Did a water change and whilst getting the syphon going i swallowed some water (
> 
> ...



May not be relevant but I once ate elephant poo & I'm still here!  

I've also taken part in "Bokdrol Spoek"  (Google it)


----------



## kadoxu (21 Oct 2016)

KipperSarnie said:


> May not be relevant but I once ate elephant poo & I'm still here!
> 
> I've also taken part in "Bokdrol Spoek"  (Google it)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kudu_dung-spitting

OMG!!!


----------



## roadmaster (21 Oct 2016)

Maybe would be concerned if using something like metricide but other than that,,I've swallowed worse
.Fried,chocolate covered Grass hopper's anyone?


----------



## Polly (22 Oct 2016)

I've swallowed my share of tank water in the past  but not any more.

I fill the hose with water, thumb over each end - or even just bucket end, just hold the other end higher 

One end in tank, the other in a bucket, and release the thumbs.

Of course if it's wine or beer, syphoning is the absolute best method, no point in depriving yourself


----------



## AlexH (22 Oct 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Joe Turner (17 Nov 2016)

BigTom said:


> I work in a fish shop, I swallow (sometimes really stinking) fish water on a daily basis. I'm still typing.



Hey Tom, where do you work? I remember seeing a thread with some of your tanks in Edinburgh, have you since moved? It would be cool to pop in and meet you!

I worked in Fishkeeper Leith for a couple of years


----------

